# New Nubians!!!



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Here's some new nubian does I picked up yesterday! Almost all of my does are spotted now!














NW KS J-T Ranch Dairy Goats


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lovin' the spots! :thumb:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh my! is that one's leg broken? They are pretty


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

They are very pretty
:spots: 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

love those spots!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

NubianFan said:


> Oh my! is that one's leg broken? They are pretty


Pirate Nubian! Wooden leg.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> Pirate Nubian! Wooden leg.


Do you know this because you made her wooden leg for her on your lathe?


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Have to agree some great looking spots!

Would that be "Marr, mateys! Marr!" ? ;-)


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Hahaha! Yes, unfortunately she broke her leg and she's in a cast!


NW KS J-T Ranch Dairy Goats


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

NW KS J-T Ranch Dairy Goats


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, she my favorite of the three  ^^


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

What one?


NW KS J-T Ranch Dairy Goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

The two posted second are two different gals  I have five spotted!








NW KS J-T Ranch Dairy Goats


----------

